# New Years storm in NY



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

They called for 2-4 and well we got 14


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

No way could I plow without a deflector on the top. I hate dealing with the crap blowing back on me,


----------

